# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  A special type of aluminium pot query

## Moondog55

http://www.spiritofmawson.com/object...ve-antarctica/ 
A question for the experienced metal workers here'
How difficult a job is making an annular pot that is robust and will not leak?
The originals are museum pieces now but there has been nothing as efficient made since.
What would be involved in piecing one together and how much would it cost do you think?
The outer shroud and inner pot are easy, it is that inner; annular snow melting pot that seems to be the difficult part and that is the part  of the greatest importance

----------


## r3nov8or

Hmmmm. Interesting, but I did just scan most of the link. Is being aluminium important, that is, other than for less weight?

----------


## joynz

Hmm - looking at the size of that pot, I feel pretty happy to have a Jetboil! 
Its aluminum too.

----------


## Moondog55

Scale ? Well the inner pot holds 4 litres a good bit more than a Jetboil. I thought Jetboils were single pass, these use a double pass, a much longer heat path. Jacket boilers in big kitchens are single path as well, it is an efficient use of heat but at -35/-40 you want to extract as much energy as possible even if it means carrying a heavier pot and stove system
Aluminium was chosen in 1880 to minimise weight, these days Titanium would save a few more grams. In 1880 aluminium was probably one of the most expensive metals around so this was serious business this saving weight  When Aluminium Cost More than Gold 
I'm actually surprised that nobody has started making these again in Titanium and carbon fibre. 
If it can't be done I'll just make a kero tin choofer box with shelves from thin hardwood ply and foil or somesuch

----------


## Moondog55

Can you weld Titanium to Aluminium?
Somebody has given me a design idea for a pot with a full depth skirt but it would mean needing a leak-proof join between the 2 metals

----------

